# 1911 A-1 Vs Xd 45



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't decide which one I want and I will have to settle for one only. What are the advantages and disdvantages of these two guns? The 1911 A-1 I am looking at is a Tactical Combat Black Stainless, give me your ideas. Which would you choose?

Thanks
FES


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Both nice weapons...*



FES said:


> I can't decide which one I want and I will have to settle for one only. What are the advantages and disdvantages of these two guns? The 1911 A-1 I am looking at is a Tactical Combat Black Stainless, give me your ideas. Which would you choose?
> 
> Thanks
> FES


~ although they are both 45's they're 2 different animals. I have both and xd45 service model & a 1911 A1 5" and I like them both for different reasons...

~ 1st off ...1911 A1 IS A CLASSIC... one of my all time favorite sidearms & and with all the after market parts & custom pieces you can do so much with them it almost unlimited. And it an easy CCW. Also I just like the feel of steel...

~ 2nd ... XD45 I have referred to mine as a BBW (black bulky weapon) but it has changed my way of thinking about plastic guns just abit. It is a GREAT gun. It has a large round capacity possibly the largest of the poly 45's I may be wrong but the other guys can tell ya, I'm sure. It's very reliable & smooth. It's does have it's draw backs... it's not as diverse in that ya can only customise them so much unlike the 1911. It's BIG & SQUARE which would make it difficult to CCW ( if that's what you want) Becuase of it's plastic nature & blocky design most think it's isn't purty to look at unless your like me & focus on it's personally which "IS" the beauty of it... :smt003 I use my XD home defend & for CCW I switch from my S.A. micro to my 1911 A1 from time to time. 
So I like them both, sorta depends on what ya need them for.... guess that doesn't help huh?....


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Both are reliable, both are .45. If they both feel good to your hand and you shoot both well it will just come down to looks and style, and manual safety ( 1911 ) vs capacity and accessory rail no safety.
The 1911 will give you a lot more options as to holsters, the xd will give you the advantage of adding goodies to it lit a tac-light. 
Like rusty said they are two completely different animals. 


Hell,,,,,,,,,Just toss a coin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a XD45 service and had a Colt 1991 A1 Commander...both good guns...and I know its a hard decision. But basically is look and feel verse round capacity and acc.rail...but I think I'm gonna go back to the Colt...why? track record...and feel of steel. You can always beat someone to death with a 1911
Plus i figure if you can't stop your threat with 7 rounds...you should not have a gun anyway...am I right fella's???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: I can't add anything to what Rusty & Maximo have said. I have shot both and I carry a 1911/.45. They are both great shooters. For home defence nothing can beat the XD. a lot of fire power there.:smt1099 
:smt071 :smt023 :smt023 :smt038 :smt038 :smt045 :smt045 :smt071


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> Plus i figure if you can't stop your threat with 7 rounds...you should not have a gun anyway...am I right fella's???


 ~ Wicked your not wrong & I understand where your coming from but .... What about the possibility of multiple threats or BG's during a home invasion ? I usually have 2 stacked XD magazines & a mossberg fully stacked w/ 8 rounds of "00" in the bedroom. I would rather have too much than putting myself in a position where I was wishing I had more. jus my 2 1/2 cents on youe question... :smt028


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Wicked your not wrong & I understand where your coming from but .... What about the possibility of multiple threats or BG's during a home invasion ? I usually have 2 stacked XD magazines & a mossberg fully stacked w/ 8 rounds of "00" in the bedroom. I would rather have too much than putting myself in a position where I was wishing I had more. jus my 2 1/2 cents on youe question... :smt028


+1 Everyone I know that uses a 1911 for ccw still carries at least 1 extra mag.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 On the extra and when I go to ORlando make that 2 mags & a mouse gun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Speaking of shotguns...I'm gonna be purchasing a 18inch for HD...but I'm debating on getting a 870 or a Mossy....what do you guys think??? I'm leaning toward the 870 because I heard they are very reliable and the slide action sound is "known by everyone" loud and clear.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> Speaking of shotguns...I'm gonna be purchasing a 18inch for HD...but I'm debating on getting a 870 or a Mossy....what do you guys think??? I'm leaning toward the 870 because I heard they are very reliable and the slide action sound is "known by everyone" loud and clear.


~ Wick,
I have a Moss 500 w/ extended tube & a friend has the 870 w/ the extended tube...I think both are reliable, but to be honest the Remington seems to have an edge.... seems to have a smoother action & has a better quality finish.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> Speaking of shotguns...I'm gonna be purchasing a 18inch for HD...but I'm debating on getting a 870 or a Mossy....what do you guys think??? I'm leaning toward the 870 because I heard they are very reliable and the slide action sound is "known by everyone" loud and clear.


Why would anyone hear the "slide action sound"? If they hear anything at all it should only be the little "snick" as the safety slides off. 
In my opinion either the Remington or Mossberg should be fine for home defense, they will both work every single time you pull the trigger. 
For shotgun loads I use #1 Buck instead of 00. 
The reason most have a second mag isn't always for more bad guys, sometimes magazines have problems, jam, fall apart, ect. No matter what your mag capacity is, having a spare mag makes good sense.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> If they hear anything at all it should only be the little "snick" as the safety slides off.
> 
> ~ plus one.... :smt077


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah but come on...I want to see how fast they run away...after I load a shell...I mean what crook is gonna go ahead and walk into my bedroom after hearing that. I say that action alone is good enough to clear out a would be robber.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

wickedXD said:


> yeah but come on...I want to see how fast they run away...after I load a shell...I mean what crook is gonna go ahead and walk into my bedroom after hearing that. I say that action alone is good enough to clear out a would be robber.


I dunno ....have you seen some of the IQs displayed by some criminals??
I think dirt has a higher IQ sometimes


----------



## sandflea (Sep 18, 2006)

I've have an XD40 tactical w/barsto barrel and numerous custom 1911's. I'm a little more accurate with my 1911's. That being said, I can engage targets alot 
quicker with the XD(weight helps), and my glocks. The XD has a wider trigger and for me took a while to get used to as did the long reset trigger. But you can have that fixed by Canyon Creek or the Springfield Custom shop.


----------

